# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Sân khấu nhạc nước Cam Ly - Du lịch Đà Lạt

## dulichnt

Lần đầu tiên một sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại, quy mô lớn được xây dựng ngay dưới chân thác Cam Ly, một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt (Lâm Đồng). Lần đầu tiên một sân khấu nhạc nước hiện đại, quy mô lớn được xây dựng ngay dưới chân thác Cam Ly, một thắng cảnh nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt (Lâm Đồng).


Thác Cam Ly chỉ cách trung tâm TP Đà Lạt gần 3 km, là dòng thác đẹp nổi tiếng của Đà Lạt. Vào mùa mưa, nước từ thượng nguồn (hồ Xuân Hương) đổ về tạo thành màn sương trắng xóa phủ lên triền đá nhấp nhô trông rất thơ mộng. Thác Cam Ly đã từng đi vào ký ức của nhiều thế hệ, đi vào thơ ca, nhạc họa… làm say mê lòng người lữ khách


Sân khấu nhạc nước Cam Ly có 24 hiệu ứng, các ca sĩ chỉ cần đưa bài hát trước 3 ngày sẽ lập trình xong phần mềm nhạc nước “múa” phụ họa khi ca sĩ hát. Vốn đầu tư cho công trình văn hóa nghệ thuật này khoảng 20 tỉ đồng.

Dù phương án làm trong sạch dòng thác chưa được triển khai, nhưng sau khi được thuê mặt bằng (trong 5 năm) và được phép của Bộ VH-TT-DL, Công ty công nghệ giải trí Tết bắt tay xây dựng công trình nhạc nước đầu tiên ngay dưới chân thác Cam Ly. 


Đà Lạt ban ngày đầy ắp chương trình cho du khách tham quan, nhưng về đêm có sân chơi Sân khấu nhạc nước Cam Ly _một sản phẩm du lịch mới cho phố núi.Triền đồi thung lũng đầy cỏ dại trở thành khán đài 2.500 chỗ ngồi, cùng với nhà hàng hình cung (300 chỗ ngồi) uốn cong theo dòng suối Cam Ly được lắp kính trong để du khách có thể vừa ngồi thưởng thức các món ăn vừa xem nghệ thuật nhạc nước.


Hiện nay, đang cho chạy thử chương trình nhạc nước với những tác phẩm đặc trưng Đà Lạt như: Đà Lạt gió và mây, Đà Lạt lập đông, Thiếu nữ mùa xuân, Thương về miền đất lạnh, Ai lên xứ hoa đào, K'Bing ơi... để phục vụ cho chương trình âm nhạc Những dòng sông hò hẹn, sẽ được truyền hình trực tiếp đến nhiều tỉnh thành phía Nam.




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## luonloconcacanh

Nhạc nước  :cuoi1:  . mới chỉ nghe chưa xem lần nào . lên google search mới được

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Mình là thích xem mấy cái biểu diễn nhạc nước này lắm  :love struck:

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Biểu diễn nhạc nước đúng là rất đẹp đáng để xem ^^

----------


## namnguyen

Đẹp quá... ước j mình được ở đây

----------


## dung89

nhạc nước là sao, có vẻ hấp dẫn nhỉ

----------


## quanghuy00

đà lạt có sân khấu hoành tráng vậy à

----------

